# DSL + Router + WG = Bandbreitenprobleme?!



## Rizzy765 (27. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
wir haben in unserer WG einen Router an einem DSL Anschluß und da jeder seinen Anteil an der Telefon/TDSL - Rechnung zahlt soll auch jeder den gleichen Nutzen aus dem Anschluß ziehen?! Ich suche daher kostengünstige Möglichkeiten, mittels eines Routers die Rechner so zu verbinden, dass jeder uneingeschränkt das Internet nutzen kann, jedoch mit Bandbreitenbeschränkung, so dass keiner einem anderen die komplette Bandbreite klaut. 

Es kommt vor, dass ein Spezi mal wieder Downloads laufen hat und die anderen Rechner doof aus der Wäsche gucken und keine bzw. keine nennenswerte Verbindung zum Internet haben.

Bitte um hilfreiche Tipps, ein Hardwarerouter im Sinne eines extra Rechners kommt nicht in Frage. Möglichst eine Softwarelösung oder aber ein käuflicher Router mit Weboberfläche.

Viele Grüße
Rizzy


----------



## ShadowMan (27. Oktober 2004)

Hi Rizzy! 

Wie viele seid ihr denn in eurer WG das ihr das nicht untereinander ausmachen könnt? Wenn jemand unbedingt was runterladen will sollte er es einfach nachts machen usw.
Eine Softwarelösung kenne ich leider nicht.

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Rizzy765 (27. Oktober 2004)

Es gibt einsichtige und nicht-einsichtige Menschen - mit zweiter Ausprägung muss man leider auch rechnen, daher benötigen wir einen "erzwungenen" Mechanismus der Bandbreitenteilung unter 4 Personen.

Rizzy


----------



## Radhad (28. Oktober 2004)

Ich glaube das geht mit den cFos Treibern, allerdings braucht ihr dann einen "Server PC", der den Dienst der Internetverbindungsfreigabe managet. Einen Router, der dies kann,  kenne ich nicht.


MfG Radhad


----------



## Vaethischist (2. November 2004)

Einen Router mit Bandbreitenbeschränkung kenne ich zwar nicht, aber theoretisch sollte es sowas geben (wenn auch zu einem etwas unvorteilhaften Preis). Die einfachste Lösung, allerdings auch die unpraktischere, ist das Einrichten eines Proxyservers (vorzugsweise als Linuxbox, wenn's sein muß auch 'n XP o.ä.). Den kann man, weil eben softwaregesteuert, sehr leicht dazu bringen, ein vernünftiges Bandbreitensharing zu machen.


----------



## _root (25. Juli 2008)

vielleicht sowas in der richtung?
http://bandwidthcontroller.com/

hier habe ich noch etwas gefunden...
http://www.draytek.com/product/wlan_adsl/vigor2600g/vigor2600g.php


p.s.: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290247963488


----------



## MasterJM (25. Juli 2008)

_root hat gesagt.:


> vielleicht sowas in der richtung?
> http://bandwidthcontroller.com/
> 
> hier habe ich noch etwas gefunden...
> ...



Dir ist schon klar, daß der Thread gut 3,5 Jahre alt ist?


----------

